#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Gravando data e hora do sistema no MySQL com PHP4

## Daniels

*Galera, é o seguinte. Em minha pagina eu cadastro novos usuarios no banco de dados MySQL. O problema é que não consigo gravar a data e hora do sistema. Eu quero pegar a data do servidor e gravar no banco. Como faço? Com a funcao date... só consigo imprimir na pagina. Quem poder me ajudar, por favor!

Falou!*

----------


## Daniels

Lembrando q uso o MySQL-3.23.46.

Falou!

----------


## SDM

/*************************************************************************************************/
date

(PHP 3, PHP 4 )
date -- Formata a data e a hora local
Descrição
string date ( string format [, int timestamp])

Retorna uma string de acordo com o formato da string usando o inteiro dado timestamp ou a a hora corrente local se nenhum timestamp é dado. Em outras palavras, timestamp é opcional e o padrão para o valor de time().

Nota: A linha válida de um timestamp é tipicamente de Fri, 13 Dec 1901 20:45:54 GMT to Tue, 19 Jan 2038 03:14:07 GMT. (Estas são as datas que correspodem aos mínimos e máximos valores para um inteiro de 32-bit definido). No windows esta linha é limitada de 01-01-1970 para 19-01-2038. 

Nota: Para gerar um timestamp de uma string para representação de data, você deve estar capaz de usar strtotime(). Adicionalmente, alguns bancos de dados têm para converter suas datas em timestamps (tais como a função do MySQL UNIX_TIMESTAMP). 

/*************************************************************************************************/

ou seja...vc pode armazenar o conteudo da data em uma string...tipo 
$data=date("d/m/y");

e depois usar no seu sql:

$sql="INSER INTO num_sei_onde(data) VALUES (\"$data\");"

eu soh nao sei como o mySQL trata as datas....isso ai eh contigo parcero

----------


## Daniels

Valeu brother. Eu tava vacilando com uma parada. Mas com sua explicação vi o erro. 

Valeu aí.

----------


## SDM

disponha
=]

----------

